

JavaScript Benchmark Quality - johns
http://ejohn.org/blog/javascript-benchmark-quality/

======
pmjordan
The problem with long-running tests, however, is that they don't reflect real-
world, in-browser use of JavaScript. If your browser doesn't respond for half
a second because your JavaScript is doing some computations, then your users
aren't going to be happy. DOM performance must not be forgotten either, along
with rendering speed of said DOM changes. That's not so easy to benchmark, of
course.

